# Apartment for 1 month in Edmonton -April 2008



## tauro (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All
I will be moving to canada on immigrants visa. I need a apartment for one month in the month of April 2008 to complete my initial procedures as an landed immigrant. then i will look for a permanent one.

Please help


----------

